# Top Chef: Seattle Entire Season Thread



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It looks like we've gone back and forth with a season thread vs episode thread so I'm starting a Season thread but we can always change if people want.


I like the start of this season with the judges picking who goes.

Was sad not to see any Padma though!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I really enjoyed this episode more than any 1st episode I can remember.

I thought everyone's omelette looked mediocre. I was disappointed in that challenge because it seemed like he ended up judging based on the stuff they put in there other than egg. I would have sent most or all of them home.

I've been to Star Noodle in Maui. It was very good. It has to be good - the location is odd (business park, no view) and the wait is long. I think it took us 45 minutes to get in.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah...you'll have to watch to understand.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think Collicio had the hardest challange as they were actually working in a functioning kitchen rather than just preparing a dish on their own.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, i hadn't realized it was on either.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

SPs won't pick it up because the city is added to the show title. Annoying!

But I did catch it. I also thought everyone's omelette looked bad. And some of those soups were barely soups.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> SPs won't pick it up because the city is added to the show title. Annoying!
> 
> But I did catch it. I also thought everyone's omelette looked bad. And some of those soups were barely soups.


I'm used to soups like those. Thin and brothy types. I thought they all looked tasty.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I posted this show, a while back, in the 'Season Passes' forum. Not only was the name changed (again!), but it was acting kind of weird for a while so, even after I started a new SP for this season, it wasn't picking it up. It seems to be worked out now.

Anyway, as to S10E01, it was pretty good the way they began the choosing. One thing I liked about that was that it was concentrated on only 5 or 6 people at a time. When seasons start with so many contestants, I have a hard time really noticing anybody.

When I first heard that Puck was going to be a judge I didn't really see that as a positive, as I think he's kind of a d!ck, but I liked him in this episode. I like Unibrow guy (although he initially did have to grow on me when he was a cheftestant!), so good to see him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched it tonight. Thought the one guys gazapacho was going to fall on the other chefs head when it was in the freezer. They had a shot of the chef putting in on a shelf and then another shot when a female chef went in there of the same pan, only it was way up high and half off the shelf. 

I liked how each judge had different methods of determining who to go and who to stay and Tom's was probably the toughest. It will be an interesting season.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

betts4 said:


> I liked how each judge had different methods of determining who to go and who to stay and Tom's was probably the toughest. It will be an interesting season.


I wonder if the judges have side bets going to see if the cheftestant they pick to be on the show wins it all.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I really enjoyed this episode more than any 1st episode I can remember.
> 
> I thought everyone's omelette looked mediocre. I was disappointed in that challenge because it seemed like he ended up judging based on the stuff they put in there other than egg. I would have sent most or all of them home.
> 
> I've been to Star Noodle in Maui. It was very good. It has to be good - the location is odd (business park, no view) and the wait is long. I think it took us 45 minutes to get in.


Everyone's omelet looked terrible. I can make a better omelet in 10 minutes than all of those people made in 45.

You don't put **** in omelets! It's just egg and butter and salt!

In the short clip during the commercials, they showed WP make an omelet and my gf says "Hey - that looks exactly like your omelets!" 

I would have taken any of the soup people over all of the omelet people.

Is it just me or does it seem like there weren't many contestants chosen? I didn't keep track - it just looked low.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It seemed like, but I didn't keep track, that one chef let only one person go, while another let 2 or 3 go. I wonder if there will be another trial like this one to choose some more chefs.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Everyone's omelet looked terrible. I can make a better omelet in 10 minutes than all of those people made in 45.
> 
> You don't put **** in omelets! It's just egg and butter and salt!
> 
> ...


I thought his omelet looked a little bit too brown on one side. I am also of the butter and salt camp. MAYBE some fresh thyme or similar.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll agree about the omelets. Only one of them looked like something I'd actually eat.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I thought his omelet looked a little bit too brown on one side. I am also of the butter and salt camp. MAYBE some fresh thyme or similar.


Yes it was a little more brown than I like - a tiny bit of browning on the top of the folds is OK, but I try to stay away from even that...I was just happy that she compared me to WP. 

A good French Omelet doesn't need anything else. You haven't eaten an omelet until you've had one the right way. They're amazing


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Seeing your posts about the ometlets I recall thinking, at the time, that no chef would push through a totally brown omelet. I don't like eggs, so I'm not a connoisseur of omelets, but I know how they are supposed to be and I only recall seeing one that was correct (sloppy, but cooked properly).

I fully expected WP to send 'em all home.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> A good French Omelet doesn't need anything else. You haven't eaten an omelet until you've had one the right way. They're amazing


Yeah. I used to make them a lot that way. My wife doesn't like slightly runny eggs though so it's hard to motivate to make one regularly anymore. For a while I was making them several times a week so would put a bit of something else on them to keep the excitement going, but you are right that it is not needed. I've also used a tiny amount of truffle salt as a finishing salt.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure most of them are used to making omelettes at home, in a non-stick pan and they didn't have one of those. So, they all had problems with sticking. At least Puck taught them how to do it right in one of his skillets. My husband thought that WP was kind of funny. "If you're missing something, it's because I ate it." I'm a fan of Hugh. His blogs after the fact are always funny. Tom's challenge was interesting, in that he was putting people into making something they aren't used to making, recipe wise. I think he was just trying to gauge skill in the kitchen, and not the recipes in their heads. I think it was interesting that he sent someone forward so quickly. 

I'm going to feel sorry for the guy who made the show and is now going to miss the birth of his child. I have a feeling he isn't going to do well, and is going to be stuck in a hotel, waiting for the show to come to its conclusion, before he gets to go home and talk to his wife. They aren't allowed to talk about how they are doing, since things are recorded early, to prevent people who are betting on the outcome from being able to cheat.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I always have kind of a torn feeling about the ones who say they will miss the birth of their kid while they are on the show. REALLY? You're already a chef, so you are employable (and they usually ARE employed), and maybe if the timing works out badly for a season of TC you could wait until the next one comes around (?). 

I don't know - I don't have kids and I'm not a guy but I would think that if I WERE a guy I would want to be there with my wife for the birth of my kid MORE than I would want to be on a TV show. If I were his wife I think I would want to know that the birth of our kid is more important than some TV show. Maybe I'd be fine with agreeing for him follow this 'dream' or whatever, but I would want him to prefer to be there for the labor and the birth. 

Who knows. Maybe that's the way it went down - he said 'no, I want to be here for you' and she said 'well, I'm glad you do but I want you to be able to take advantage of this opportunity, so go ahead and do it'.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Well for some of these chefs it makes a HUGE difference in their career for being on the show. It's almost like a military deployment. If you think it is going to help your family out in the long run, I can see you being willing to do it as well as your family supporting it. 

If things are especially tight, money wise, the incentive is even greater.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

To me, it's interesting a guy like John Tesar is on this show. He's pretty well established and has run some well known places in Dallas. Of course, he's had a colorful past.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry Agatha, but we're talking about professional chefs here - and NO self-respecting chef would EVER use a non-stick pan!

A properly seasoned skillet is the only way they would cook - at home or otherwise - and they would know how to use oil or other fats to get the best result.

They just failed under the pressure of competition, or more likely, it's been so long since they were called upon to make something as straightforward, they got the details wrong.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Sorry Agatha, but we're talking about professional chefs here - and NO self-respecting chef would EVER use a non-stick pan!


I've been in a lot of really high end kitchens, and seen a lot of nonstick pans. Just sayin'


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Favorite line of the night, as she was packing her knives: "I'm not just a chef and nutritionist, I'm a _movement_!"


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Crap. Didn't realize this started. How many eps have I missed?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Just one. Should be pretty easy to find the ep in rotation


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> Just one. Should be pretty easy to find the ep in rotation


Just set up the SP and chose "both". Hopefully I get the 1st ep, but if not I haven't missed that much.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

They almost always repeat the previous episode before the new one on a Wednesday night, so you shouldn't have a problem getting two this week.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> I've been in a lot of really high end kitchens, and seen a lot of nonstick pans. Just sayin'


Yup. I saw an article not too long ago where Gary Danko and a few others were talking about this. I wouldn't go so far as to call it a misnomer but there certainly are high end restaurants where non-stick is used.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Yup. I saw an article not too long ago where Gary Danko and a few others were talking about this. I wouldn't go so far as to call it a misnomer but there certainly are high end restaurants where non-stick is used.


The application I've seen them used the most for is scallops. But I've been in no end of high-end kitchens with stacks of non-stick pans for just these sorts of things. The ones I can specifically think of were Galatoire's and Arnaud's in New Orleans, and Per Se in NYC. I think I even have a picture of them from Arnaud's.

Just because it's not always needed doesn't mean that it doesn't make sense to use them.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

sharkster said:


> I always have kind of a torn feeling about the ones who say they will miss the birth of their kid while they are on the show. REALLY? You're already a chef, so you are employable (and they usually ARE employed), and maybe if the timing works out badly for a season of TC you could wait until the next one comes around (?).


That's Josh Valentine, the guy who is missing the birth of his daughter. I live in OK where Divine Swine was, yes I said was. It was a small restaurant with only Josh as the chef and the staff was a family that owned the place and hired Josh to be the chef. It was amazing. Since Josh created the entire menu, it was his baby, and was the only chef, he made everything from scratch including the condiments. I read an article in the local paper about when they announced the closing of the restaurant and why. Josh's wife is actually the one that pushed him to be on the show and for all the right reasons. His food is amazing. The restaurant was mostly centered around pigs so everything had some form of pork in it. It was all so delicious.

I was sad to see the restaurant close because, well Josh is an amazing chef. But at the same time I am so proud of the first OK based chef to be on Top Chef. So I say go Josh and hopefully he gets far enough that it's worth missing the birth of his daughter. If you remember, Richard Blais was going to miss his daughters birth in one of his seasons too!

Here is the article in case anyone is interested in reading it. http://blog.newsok.com/fooddude/2012/09/19/chef-josh-valentine-is-oklahomas-first-top-chef-contestant/


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

WWWWHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?

bring back past contestants?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

And darn, Charo Carla is still with us. Apparently she does have some cooking talent, but she's obviously annoying the other chefs, and the viewers.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

She's such a spaz.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> WWWWHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?
> 
> bring back past contestants?


totally agree. I hate that on all shows, unless all the contestants are returning players.

The only one I remember is the *ssh*le guy.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> WWWWHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?
> 
> bring back past contestants?


My guess was that they wanted 18 contestants and when only 15 made it the previous week, they had to add 3 some way.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

GAViewer said:


> My guess was that they wanted 18 contestants and when only 15 made it the previous week, they had to add 3 some way.


I tend to think that they knew exactly how many people they wanted to cut because they already knew they were having these three back.

It doesn't really matter to me either way, but I feel there would be more integrity in the competition if those 3 had to pass the first round also.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> I tend to think that they knew exactly how many people they wanted to cut because they already knew they were having these three back.
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me either way, but I feel there would be more integrity in the competition if those 3 had to pass the first round also.


I agree, there is no way they "accidentally" cut too many people.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

*Full Heart *- thanks for the background info on Josh. Going in, of course, we only knew his situation from what he shared and I found myself automatically thinking 'really? you want to miss the birth of your kid?'. That was just my first gut of course so I sincerely wish him success.

This Carla woman - holy heck, they always have one that you want to tape her mouth shut and tie her to a chair, don't they?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah. Carla is funny. She says she wants to "look good" but then you look at all the stuff she has done to her face to make her look WORSE and hope that she doesn't apply the same theory to cooking.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Carla (I assume is the crazy italian chick with the massive lips) is going to drive me crazy. The show has to put SOMEONE on it that is going to stir up the drama, and she obviously is it. Of course, she cuts her hand. She's running around like a crazy woman, it wouldn't surprise me if she didn't get hurt in the kitchen all the time.

As far as the Oklahoma Guy - I'd like to root for him, being an OK native myself. I think it's sad that he shut down a restaurant and closed someone's business just to be on TV. However, the owner should also have tried to promote up one of the line chefs or bring in someone else to take over to cook similar foods rather than shut down.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Carla (I assume is the crazy italian chick with the massive lips) is going to drive me crazy. The show has to put SOMEONE on it that is going to stir up the drama, and she obviously is it. Of course, she cuts her hand. She's running around like a crazy woman, it wouldn't surprise me if she didn't get hurt in the kitchen all the time.
> 
> As far as the Oklahoma Guy - I'd like to root for him, being an OK native myself. I think it's sad that he shut down a restaurant and closed someone's business just to be on TV. However, the owner should also have tried to promote up one of the line chefs or bring in someone else to take over to cook similar foods rather than shut down.


From the article he was moving onto a new job in Dallas anyway. Niche places like that isn't really something you can train someone else to do - the variety of new dishes is what brings people in. Also sounds like a small enough operation where they didn't have line cooks or the owner wanted to shut it down anyway...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

GDG76 said:


> From the article he was moving onto a new job in Dallas anyway. Niche places like that isn't really something you can train someone else to do - the variety of new dishes is what brings people in. Also sounds like a small enough operation where they didn't have line cooks or the owner wanted to shut it down anyway...


He got a new job in Dallas, but I would bet that was post TC filming, not that he was going that way prior to the TC audition.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

There aren't many jobs as volatile as being a Chef. I'd bet a good Chef probably changes jobs about every year, probably by their own choice to expand their culinary knowledge.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Carla is a hoot. Met her in Las Vegas a few years ago when she was still with Rao's.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved this last challange that had Tom and Emeril on seperate teams.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

So butchering sides of beef for the quickfire and the 1950's menu.

I'm surprised that Carla didn't hack on herself while butchering the beef. Okay, that was probably unfair, but she gesticulates so much it wouldn't have surprised me. The judge liking things more done surprised me, though. Every chef I've seen on TV always goes on about how things should be medium rare, so cooking something more done than that is an issue. The Texas Glasses dude really annoys. It's his ego that makes him the "most hated chef in Texas". Throwing down the "Oklahoma" gauntlet was just silly and made him look bad. The OKC guy throwing it back in his face made me happy. The inter-state rivalry is out of place in the kitchen, so Josh making his point about glasses dude's history was an appropriate response.

The 1950's menu - choosing the house salad that they are "famous" for is going to be bad no matter what. Never having tasted it means you aren't going to be recreating it. She was screwed no matter what. Side dishes winning? I never thought that would happen. They never seem to win. Yay! Carla going home for undercooked/overcooked squab - right choice it seemed. To be fair, it was forced on her and she never cooked it before. I was surprised she didn't throw that out there. Just beating it with the heel of her hand seemed a bit silly though. She could have defended herself by saying that people were sending it back for being undercooked, so she had the grill guys cook it more. I'm glad to see her go because her antics in the kitchen made things difficult for everyone. Some people are added to the show for drama, and she is one of them. However, she was dangerous with her gesticulating, as she would do it with a knife in her hand. She kept people from doing their jobs. Sending her home was a good choice.

So - last chance kitchen again. I wondered, when it was brought up by Josie.

We haven't discussed the possibility of LCK.


Spoiler



So Kuniko won LCK. I knew it would happen. She's a good chef. She got dropped because she was helping others and didn't take care of her own dish. She's got a serious shot of making it back in, due to the reputation that she seems to have. Carla screwing things up again - no big surprise. How can she not have a spatula in her stuff? She wasn't going to go and get one somewhere in the kitchen? She should have done something different with her squab.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

You've heard the phrase. You've seen the cover. Go read the article on John Tesar to see why he is the "Most Hated Chef In Dallas"

http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Mag...ohn_Tesar_The_Most_Hated_Chef_in_Dallas.aspx?

I'll disagree that the salad automatically was going to be bad. Overdressed, limpy salads suck. No one wants to eat that. Not in 1950, not in 2012. If it wasn't overdressed and using limpy outer leaves, it wouldn't have sent her packing, even if it wasn't a true replica of the original salad.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lck winner comes back at the finale=bullcrap!!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think what got Carla sent home was the improper butchering of the squab


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

After watching Last Chance Kitchen, I think they brought the wrong Top Chef alumni back this season. They should have brought back Nyesha from the Texas season. Nyesha got totally screwed in that season; eliminated in a dual elimination/team challenge when her partner botched the food, she destroyed the competition in Last Chance Kitchen only to have Tom have the cheftestants swap dishes half way through, so she conceptualized, prepped and half cooked her opponents dish. She got screwed. If she had come back, I would have no issue with it.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Side dishes winning? I never thought that would happen. They never seem to win.


I was surprised that she won as well. I was really impressed, though, that she had the knowledge/forethought to bake the mushrooms first to get rid of a lot of their moisture. I've cooked hundreds of mushroom dishes (I cooked at a restaurant for many years where mushrooms was an appetizer, and cooked them many times at home since), and I had never done that. It was very smart. The extra moisture absolutely can water down and mute the flavors.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm glad to see the crazy lady go home, but I did think it unfair that she couldn't even cook her own squab. Not that I think it would have saved her, but giving up control like that and getting penalized for it... that sucks.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> You've heard the phrase. You've seen the cover. Go read the article on John Tesar to see why he is the "Most Hated Chef In Dallas"
> 
> http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Mag...ohn_Tesar_The_Most_Hated_Chef_in_Dallas.aspx?


Good read! Thanks


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw...how hot must it had been in that copper box of a room that they grilled in?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Is there a way to watch Last Chance Kitchen episodes through a TiVo XL premiere or an Apple TV? Or is it laptop/iPad only only?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> Is there a way to watch Last Chance Kitchen episodes through a TiVo XL premiere or an Apple TV? Or is it laptop/iPad only only?


I think these are your only options.
Hulu
Bravo's Top Chef Seatlle LCK Page
You could use "magic" to download the videos off Bravo's page and stream it.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

jradosh said:


> I'm glad to see the crazy lady go home, but I did think it unfair that she couldn't even cook her own squab. Not that I think it would have saved her, but giving up control like that and getting penalized for it... that sucks.


(spoiler re: Last Chance Kitchen)



Spoiler



I'd feel worse if she hadn't screwed up squab AGAIN in Last Chance Kitchen.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I was wondering if they would show Canlis. I've been there a coupes times and the food is always excellent.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> You've heard the phrase. You've seen the cover. Go read the article on John Tesar to see why he is the "Most Hated Chef In Dallas"
> 
> http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Mag...ohn_Tesar_The_Most_Hated_Chef_in_Dallas.aspx?
> 
> I'll disagree that the salad automatically was going to be bad. Overdressed, limpy salads suck. No one wants to eat that. Not in 1950, not in 2012. If it wasn't overdressed and using limpy outer leaves, it wouldn't have sent her packing, even if it wasn't a true replica of the original salad.


Good God! That article portrays him to be the guy that they are showing on tv. I don't think Bravo has to dress up the drama at all to make him into the bad guy. Geez.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Good God! That article portrays him to be the guy that they are showing on tv. I don't think Bravo has to dress up the drama at all to make him into the bad guy. Geez.


yeah.. he created it all his own, that's for sure. Good thing he can cook.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

If he ends up winning it all, I really don't think he's going to redeem his reputation.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> If he ends up winning it all, I really don't think he's going to redeem his reputation.


That's all on John. If he self distructs again, it's all him. A Top Chef win won't matter. But I really want to try his new place.

http://www.spoonbarandkitchen.com


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Even if he is an amazing chef, I have no desire to line the pockets of a major ass****. I just can't do it. People like that won't get my support.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Even if he is an amazing chef, I have no desire to line the pockets of a major ass****. I just can't do it. People like that won't get my support.


This.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Apparently none of the chefs are very good at team challenges.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Apparently none of the chefs are very good at team challenges.


Or at making dishes from strange foods. It was like an episode of Chopped.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Or at making dishes from strange foods. It was like an episode of Chopped.


With only two hours to shop, plan and cook. It was a horribly challenge all around.

If I didn't like Josh before, he sure cemented it in this episode. He made me actively root for John. So good job.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I think if it had been an indivudual challenge instead of a team challenge we would have seen much better dishes. But also if they'd had a choice of _which_ "artisan" product they wanted to cook with...

At least they gave them stuff to cook with and didn't make them cook on a beach or in a dessert.

Nice plug for Cuisinart, eh? "This griddle broke on me"


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> With only two hours to shop, plan and cook. It was a horribly challenge all around.
> 
> If I didn't like Josh before, he sure cemented it in this episode. He made me actively root for John. So good job.


Folks on chopped only get 30 min or less so no sympathy from me.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

jradosh said:


> At least they gave them stuff to cook with and didn't make them cook on a beach or in a dessert.


"You must make your dish without leaving the confines of this man-sized pie."


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

I really wish Top Chef would do away with group challenges. Sometimes they're fun to watch, but I really want to see how each chef measures up. I know being a chef involves being part of a team, but I'd like it to be all about each chef's food.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Bravo needs to fix their video streaming. When I click on episode 1 of last chance kitchen in the main video page, it plays episode 2. When I did find a working link for 1? It plays with the episode title and controls over the video and I can't find a way to remove them, ep 2 does not. Poor job!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Big Deficit said:


> Bravo needs to fix their video streaming. When I click on episode 1 of last chance kitchen in the main video page, it plays episode 2. When I did find a working link for 1? It plays with the episode title and controls over the video and I can't find a way to remove them, ep 2 does not. Poor job!


I've had the same issues. 
I get them to play eventually but it takes 2 or 3 clicks.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The stream for me is choppy and slow, which is sad because I have FIOS. I watch on my GoogleTV, and so far the best web streaming site I have found is PBS.org Maybe Bravo tech dudes should talk to them.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I hated that they had to go "buy" their equipment. Was totally pointless except to be a commerical for that store.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I hated that they had to go "buy" their equipment. Was totally pointless except to be a commerical for that store.


that's half the show. They are always using SOMETHING to advertise some product. Gotta pay the bills someway.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Maybe I'm being too sensitive, but it seems like the in show advertising is increasing? The last episode with the sugar substitute that I'm sure the chefs were pissed about using, Whole Foods and what appeared to be a complete Priius commercial.

I really want to try that chowder.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Only way I'll eat that chowder is if they take all the seafood out of it 

Man, I can't stand seafood and all these cooking show use it nonstop. I could never be a judge for this because I'd send every chef who made seafood home for making an inedible dish.

As for the product placement, I just tune it out or FF past it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I feel asleep watching the main challenge...I was just bored. I liked the quickfire with the lady that went "virile" a few months ago.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Flop said:


> Man, I can't stand seafood and all these cooking show use it nonstop. I could never be a judge for this because I'd send every chef who made seafood home for making an inedible dish.


Maybe this show isn't for you. Seafood is a staple in diets around the world. Europe (around the Mediterranean) and Asia use seafood as their protein. I too suffer from mid west "red meat and potato" upbringing and I still find it difficult to want to eat fish but I am trying to be more open.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

robojerk said:


> Maybe this show isn't for you. Seafood is a staple in diets around the world. Europe (around the Mediterranean) and Asia use seafood as their protein. I too suffer from mid west "red meat and potato" upbringing and I still find it difficult to want to eat fish but I am trying to be more open.


This is somewhat like me. Due to a mild fish allergy, I never ate fish growing up. And I still rather despise 95% of all seafood dishes.

But in the hands of a really good cook? Yum. I thoroughly enjoyed my trip to Iceland, which was about 75% seafood.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

robojerk said:


> Maybe this show isn't for you. Seafood is a staple in diets around the world. Europe (around the Mediterranean) and Asia use seafood as their protein. I too suffer from mid west "red meat and potato" upbringing and I still find it difficult to want to eat fish but I am trying to be more open.


Eh, I enjoy the show well enough. I was just commenting on the fact that I could never be a food judge, because I don't like fish/seafood. Occasionally I try a taste of someone else's dish to see if tastes have changed or that particular dish is something I'd enjoy, but so far haven't found anything I really like. Tuna steaks I can tolerate, but that's about it. It's a bummer too, since I grew up near the CA coast and spent a long time on the coast in VA as well, but just never like any of the fresh seafood I tried. Even the smell is off-putting to me.

OK, enough derailing the thread. Chris Pratt seemed like a fun guy to hang out with. His mom was great.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I feel asleep watching the main challenge...I was just bored. I liked the quickfire with the lady that went "virile" a few months ago.


I didn't like the quickfire. All the knives should have been taken away. Leaving just one was a blatant attempt to try and create drama. I liked how some of the chefs improvised. No knife? Spatula! Pizza cutter! Bench scraper! I didn't like the judge, either. I've read about her and knew who she was. I was almost certain, just watching her taste the dishes, that the apple pie would win and wasn't at all surprised when the "taco" was among the least faves.

I really liked the main challenge. It was an individual challenge and there weren't any gimmicks. The chefs were free to cook pretty much anything they wanted given just a few suggestions from Chris and Anna.

The top dishes were definitely intriguing and innovative, in part, IMO, because they were solo dishes with few limitations. Lamb-stuffed squid with coconut black rice? Cheese tortelloni with dried apricots? Seafood chowder with clams, mussels, Dungeness crab and Sockeye salmon? Hawaiian/Japanese/Filipino fusion pork belly with scallops and rice congee?

I would love to have tried all of those, but the seafood chowder looked especially awesome. I think that was the one dish that really said Seattle. The lamb and squid sounded wierd, but Tom's blog mentions that shellfish and meat pairings aren't uncommon. Heck, after he mentioned that, I immediatly thought of traditional smoked sausage, chicken, and shrimp jambalaya. Or the numerous Spanish dishes combining chorizo with mussels or clams or shrimp or squid. Or Sheldon's dish with pork belly and scallops.

The product placement on this show has gotten as bad as it is on The Amazing Race. The contestants are doing in-show commercials for vehicles. It doesn't bother me, it just makes me chuckle at the absurdity.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I can't even be in the fresh seafood section of the grocery store without gagging from the smell. If a can of tuna is opened in my presence I gag. How can anyone eat stuff that smells like that?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

tiams said:


> I can't even be in the fresh seafood section of the grocery store without gagging from the smell. If a can of tuna is opened in my presence I gag. How can anyone eat stuff that smells like that?


Generally I don't eat seafood if I can smell the sea. Obviously when I cook my own I have no choice (the smell is not present in the final dish, but you can smell it when cooking it), but at restaurants I don't like it when I can smell fishy-ness. I don't mind the smell of tuna as much as most other fishy smells, but I don't like canned tuna so it's a wash there.

I hated salmon for about 8 years. I liked it until I was about 25 and then I had several bad experiences in a row with bad tasting and horrible smelling salmon. It has taken a long time for me to get over it. Mostly I did so by eating it only at really good restaurants.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

when fresh, uncooked fish smells like fish, it's bad.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

justen_m said:


> ...I didn't like the judge, either. I've read about her and knew who she was. I was almost certain, just watching her taste the dishes, that the apple pie would win and wasn't at all surprised when the "taco" was among the least faves..


I had the same exact thoughts. Anybody who thinks Olive Garden is awesome, has a simpleton pallet. No surprise the apple pie won.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Somewhat of a douchbaggery thing to say. I ate at canlis on Wednesday and obviously enjoyed it but still like Olive Garden's soup and breadsticks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

smark said:


> Somewhat of a douchbaggery thing to say. I ate at canlis on Wednesday and obviously enjoyed it but still like Olive Garden's soup and breadsticks.


Whatever....go read her review: http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/231419/

hardly a real food critic. She's a joke and that's why she went Viral.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Flop said:


> Eh, I enjoy the show well enough. I was just commenting on the fact that I could never be a food judge, because I don't like fish/seafood. Occasionally I try a taste of someone else's dish to see if tastes have changed or that particular dish is something I'd enjoy, but so far haven't found anything I really like. Tuna steaks I can tolerate, but that's about it. It's a bummer too, since I grew up near the CA coast and spent a long time on the coast in VA as well, but just never like any of the fresh seafood I tried. Even the smell is off-putting to me.
> 
> OK, enough derailing the thread. Chris Pratt seemed like a fun guy to hang out with. His mom was great.


I'm that way with vegetables. I'll cook with some of them, but I won't eat them.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> when fresh, uncooked fish smells like fish, it's bad.


If it smells like fish, it's not fresh


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Love seafood (well, except for oysters, mussels, raw stuff, etc) but I could never EVER be a food judge because I'm uber picky and the things I don't like - I don't like on a grand scale that precludes me from bringing them anywhere near my mouth.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

d-dub said:


> If it smells like fish, it's not fresh


That just is not true. Fresh fish smells like fish too.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Fish is the most fragile of all proteins. It goes bad really really fast. If you don't live near where it's caught AND have good access to the catch? Buy fish solely from a supermarket? Consider Red Lobster or Long John Silvers to be seafood restaurants? You've probably never had fresh fish. When I lived in Brooklyn there was a fish monger 2 blocks from my house (Sanitary Fish Market) that got catch right off the boat. I'm sensitive to a fishy smell and the fresh catch had none. From sea to plate was often less than an hour or two. It also spoiled me, I now know the difference and can taste it immediately. I rarely order fish in restaurants anymore, mainly because I now know how it's supposed to taste and smell and am almost always disappointed.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I didn't like the quickfire. All the knives should have been taken away. Leaving just one was a blatant attempt to try and create drama. *I liked how some of the chefs improvised. No knife? Spatula! Pizza cutter! Bench scraper! *I didn't like the judge, either. I've read about her and knew who she was. I was almost certain, just watching her taste the dishes, that the apple pie would win and wasn't at all surprised when the "taco" was among the least faves.


That was what I thought was fun. Watching them improvise and yet still turn out some great little bites.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

betts4 said:


> That was what I thought was fun. Watching them improvise and yet still turn out some great little bites.


I remember a previous challenge in which they had to improvise as well, and I remember some of them being very creative (like grating cheese using the shelving in the pantry).

Myself, I was wondering if they had a good bench stone for sharpening knifes. Give me two minutes with that, and my bench scraper and spatula can be perfectly sharp


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

My TiVo started recording an episode this morning that has the same description as tonight's episode but is actually a repeat of last week. Because of this, tonight's episode was not set to record and I had to set it manually. Check your To Do Lists.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thanks for the heads up. is the episode title "Jalapeno Business"? My TiVo is recording that now. But I too would be surprised if this was a NEW episode.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> thanks for the heads up. is the episode title "Jalapeno Business"? My TiVo is recording that now. But I too would be surprised if this was a NEW episode.


Yep, but it's a repeat. "Jalapeno Business" is new tonight.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Yep, but it's a repeat. "Jalapeno Business" is new tonight.


got it.

manually set the TiVo to record the airing of that episode later tonight.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

got to admit, John is consistently at the top in most challenges


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> got to admit, John is consistently at the top in most challenges


And he seems more likable on recent shows.

I know it's a reality show, and a lot of what we see is edited to show contestants in a bad light, but Josie sure is annoying. I was praying for her to get booted.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I found last night's elimination challenge to be boring. But I liked the Quickfire. I loves me some oysters.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That pork guy keeps calling out the other's food right in front of the judges.....his end is near.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Big Deficit said:


> Fish is the most fragile of all proteins. It goes bad really really fast. If you don't live near where it's caught AND have good access to the catch? Buy fish solely from a supermarket? Consider Red Lobster or Long John Silvers to be seafood restaurants? You've probably never had fresh fish. When I lived in Brooklyn there was a fish monger 2 blocks from my house (Sanitary Fish Market) that got catch right off the boat. I'm sensitive to a fishy smell and the fresh catch had none. From sea to plate was often less than an hour or two. It also spoiled me, I now know the difference and can taste it immediately. I rarely order fish in restaurants anymore, mainly because I now know how it's supposed to taste and smell and am almost always disappointed.


When I was a kid, we used to catch fish (mostly bluegill and lake perch, occasionally a rock bass, oh, and bullheads) and have them for dinner an hour later. The flavor of fish that fresh is amazing!

Now, living in a suburb of Chicago, we can't even find a fish monger, let alone fresh fish. A lot of fish is now frozen either on the boat, or as soon as it's processed on shore. That fish is pretty decent. What's not so good is almost anything at a fish section of the meat counter in almost any grocery store (Whole Foods is the exception around here). The smell is horrible, and even the best options there are not great.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

pmyers said:


> That pork guy keeps calling out the other's food right in front of the judges.....his end is near.


I was so hoping he would go. I'd have been happy with either him or Josie going, but underseasoned is the kiss of death.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I didn't think that it was fair for Tom to ding Josie for not re-tasting Bart's dish for seasoning after he re-seasoned. These competitors are not in a chef/sous chef relationship like that. If he had asked her to taste it again, I'm sure she would have. I'm not a fan of Josie, but that just seemed out of place for me.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Aniketos said:


> ...but underseasoned is the kiss of death.


Exactly - especially when it was a pattern of underseasoning.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

So... are Stephan and Kristin a showmance or what?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

GoHalos said:


> I didn't think that it was fair for Tom to ding Josie for not re-tasting Bart's dish for seasoning after he re-seasoned. These competitors are not in a chef/sous chef relationship like that. If he had asked her to taste it again, I'm sure she would have. I'm not a fan of Josie, but that just seemed out of place for me.


I disagree. As a chef, you have to taste your food throughout the process, especially the end product. Even with this team competition, your name is on that food.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

jradosh said:


> So... are Stephan and Kristin a showmance or what?


He's looked to have been hitting on Kristen all season but on this episode he seemed to have switched to Brooke.

Kristen is gorgeous, so I don't blame him. I can see how she was able to work as a model before cooking.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> Kristen is gorgeous, so I don't blame him. I can see how she was able to work as a model before cooking.


I thought so at first too, but the more I see her the more androgenous I think she looks (NTTAWWT). She has a fascinating face I must say.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Stephan hits on anything he finds attractive. He did the same thing during his previous season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I disagree. As a chef, you have to taste your food throughout the process, especially the end product. Even with this team competition, your name is on that food.


This.

It is an issue over and over and over again - not tasting your food or not tasting what is sent out to the table with your (and your partners) name on it.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I disagree. As a chef, you have to taste your food throughout the process, especially the end product. Even with this team competition, your name is on that food.


I can see her tasting it again because it was a team dish (after asking him if she could re-taste, not just doing it).

I guess I just didn't like the way that Tom said it, as in, "As a chef, you have to re-taste your underlings' food after telling them to re-season". It isn't that dynamic on this show, plus we know (and the competitors know) that the judges do separate out components of dishes to identify who failed.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Stephan used to hit on Jamie, who was gay. He cannot resist.

And Josie needs a mute button. Her laugh is driving me insane.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

1/2/13 episode - 

Woo hoo, I cannot stand that guy! But I have a creepy feeling that he will be back. I don't like the last chance thing. Once you lose and are out, it's not fair to the others to be able to waltz back in.

I've never watched the 'last chance' episodes, as I really don't watch tv online much, but from what they put on the show I see that CJ has done very well. I always liked him but his cooking never seemed to do well, so I'm surprised. That said, I hope he whoops John's butt.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I liked this episode, especially the outcome, and the end segment: calling in the top and bottom chefs at the same time, leaving only the safe middle bunch in the stew room; having the two bottom chefs have a cook-off; having three judges reveal their votes with the final comments.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

What an ass. Quit *****ing I took all your dill because I let you have some pickles. Seriously.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Flop said:


> What an ass. Quit *****ing I took all your dill because I let you have some pickles. Seriously.


yeah...and if he thinks he would of automatically won just because he had the pickles...then he's crazy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I liked this episode, especially the outcome, and the end segment: calling in the top and bottom chefs at the same time, leaving only the safe middle bunch in the stew room; having the two bottom chefs have a cook-off; having three judges reveal their votes with the final comments.


I liked that way of judging also.



Flop said:


> What an ass. Quit *****ing I took all your dill because I let you have some pickles. Seriously.


I couldn't believe he was such a jerk. He used all her dill and then was saying he wouldn't give her any pickles? I would think the judges should have stepped in then and said something, but I guess what would they say. I am glad he is gone.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Frylock said:


> Stephan used to hit on Jamie, who was gay. He cannot resist.
> 
> And Josie needs a mute button. Her laugh is driving me insane.


For the record I'm betting Kristen has more in common with Jamie than being hit on by Stephan.



justen_m said:


> I liked this episode, especially the outcome, and the end segment: calling in the top and bottom chefs at the same time, leaving only the safe middle bunch in the stew room; having the two bottom chefs have a cook-off; having three judges reveal their votes with the final comments.


Excuse my poor memory but is this the first time the chefs with poor dishes had an impromptu cook-off? Wish John had stayed. He created alot of friction between the other contestants which is good viewing. That Aussie gal besides the accent is altogether forgettable.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Ment said:


> Excuse my poor memory but is this the first time the chefs with poor dishes had an impromptu cook-off


I don't remember any of the three things I mentioned happening before, and that's why they really stood out. I've seen every season but might have easily forgotten as well.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Ment said:


> For the record I'm betting Kristen has more in common with Jamie than being hit on by Stephan.
> 
> Excuse my poor memory but is this the first time the chefs with poor dishes had an impromptu cook-off? Wish John had stayed. He created alot of friction between the other contestants which is good viewing. That Aussie gal besides the accent is altogether forgettable.


Is she Aussie? I thought she was South African.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Flop said:


> Is she Aussie? I thought she was South African.


Probably right..see forgettable!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

See ya around, Jimmy Sears

"My pot isn't flat enough"

<blank> please


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Ment said:


> He created alot of friction between the other contestants which is good viewing.


I completely agree with the first part of that, and disagree with the second. Now we just need to get rid of Josie.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

MrGreg said:


> I completely agree with the first part of that, and disagree with the second. Now we just need to get rid of Josie.


+1


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"I got the shaft today. I'm not bitter about it, but I think it's bull****." 

That final segment was excellent, though I was hoping she'd smash the pickle jar over his head.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Ment said:


> For the record I'm betting Kristen has more in common with Jamie than being hit on by Stephan.


I agree. I'm surprised it hasn't been brought up before.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Ment said:


> For the record I'm betting Kristen has more in common with Jamie than being hit on by Stephan.


Why?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad he's not bitter, eh? 

Kristen has been my favorite since day one. I fear that doesn't bode well for dear Kristen, however, as my picks hardly ever make it far. She has proven herself to be formidable so I continue to support her fully.

I like her in every way. I don't respond well to the jerkwad types, like John (etc), so I love her demeanor. I love her ability and, on a superficial note, I find her fascinating - almost in a 'girl crush' kind of way. She is striking.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> "I'm not bitter about it, but I think it's bull****."


That was awesome. LOL.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

David Platt said:


> Why?


Not that this speculation has anything to do with whether she is a good chef or not, Kristen is awesome in the kitchen, well-liked by her fellow contestants and is a viewer favorite which includes myself.

Kristen has chosen not to reveal her current relationship situation in the show or in interviews. Her friend Stephanie, who got eliminated in the qualifying round, and with whom she shares a spoon tatoo, said her own mom thought they were a couple but Stephanie says thats not true. Kristen's personal style is androgynous, I don't think I've seen a picture of her in a skirt/dress outside of her modeling days. Possible clue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/275735240318808065 . Stephan has a tendency to hit on girls who are unobtainable either by orientation or by relationship status, perhaps he sees it as a challenge or the fact they wouldn't have an interest in him makes it safe to go overboard.

Individually it doesn't mean anything but altogether it makes you go 'hmmm'.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I was actually starting to like John a bit, then this last episode. First the I'm not *****ing about my non flat pot ***** fest, then the dill. Using all the dill may be the lowest thing done on this show since the elusive pea puree caper. His attempt at deflection with the pickles was pathetic. He may be able to cook, but he's stinks at being a person. 

As for other issues?

"I love my dead gay son"


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Ment said:


> Not that this speculation has anything to do with whether she is a good chef or not, Kristen is awesome in the kitchen, well-liked by her fellow contestants and is a viewer favorite which includes myself.
> 
> Kristen has chosen not to reveal her current relationship situation in the show or in interviews. Her friend Stephanie, who got eliminated in the qualifying round, and with whom she shares a spoon tatoo, said her own mom thought they were a couple but Stephanie says thats not true. Kristen's personal style is androgynous, I don't think I've seen a picture of her in a skirt/dress outside of her modeling days. Possible clue
> 
> ...


Interesting speculations. Yeah, I agree-- take any one of those, and no big deal. But all together, hmmmm.

Although I will eliminate one of your reasons right now. You said you've never seen pics of her in a skirt/dress other than modeling. You must not have been watching the show too closely.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That looks like an apron.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

pmyers said:


> That looks like an apron.


No, it's a skirt. If you look closely, you can see the line where the jacket ends and the skirt begins. She's worn it a couple of times. I remember it clearly because I thought how odd it was that someone wore a skirt in the kitchen because I'd never seen a female contestant do that before.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I keep trying to watch LCK with John and CJ. I keep having it glitch and send me to the previous episode with Bart and CJ. So, who won LCK between J and CJ?

Oh, and John stealing all the dill? Wrong. She said he could have *some*. He did it deliberately to try and win.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I keep trying to watch LCK with John and CJ. I keep having it glitch and send me to the previous episode with Bart and CJ. So, who won LCK between J and CJ?
> 
> Oh, and John stealing all the dill? Wrong. She said he could have *some*. He did it deliberately to try and win.





Spoiler



CJ won again. Didn't appear like either of them did that great. They had to cook with crappy garage sale pans.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

GDG76 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CJ won again. Didn't appear like either of them did that great. They had to cook with crappy garage sale pans.


Heh. That doesn't surprise me with the way the regular episode ended.



Spoiler



Since he complained about crappy equipment was why he was in the loser's spot, putting both of them in crappy equipment makes sense. What did they cook?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

GDG76 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CJ won again. Didn't appear like either of them did that great. They had to cook with crappy garage sale pans.


(Spoiler re: who won the most recent last chance)



Spoiler



Woo-freakin-hoo! Doing the happy dance now. I was like 99.99% certain that John w/b back. CJ must really have been stepping up his game lately. Good on him. I always liked him, but his cooking just never seemed to impress them enough to get far.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really hate LCK.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I really hate LCK.


Don't worry



Spoiler



John would have to win out to get back in. Plus, someone can get saved via Twitter vote too. Probably won't be him. Looks like it will be Kuniko. Which is interesting because she was the FIRST to get the boot. Sure did a nice job building a fan based in two episodes


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Finally got to watch LCK. Poor CJ, all the handles falling off of the pans. I'm guessing there was some creative sabotage there. I wonder how they handle filming LCK. I know when the chefs lose out, they go to another hotel/house to wait until the show is done filming. Doing LCK gives the producers of the show some more money in advertising, by putting it on the internet. Do they wait til near the end and film them one after another? Do they film them every day or so, when another contestant loses out?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I really hate LCK.


To be clear, I don't like LCK because of the unfairness of it, not because of who has a chance of coming back.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> To be clear, I don't like LCK because of the unfairness of it, not because of who has a chance of coming back.


How would you make LCK more fair, while still keeping the main show the priority in terms of competition?

I think it's fine the way it is, but I'd love to hear your thoughts. I'm still moaning over the unfairness of a single incident, the LCK Texas when Nyesha prepped and starting cooking the food that her competitor was able to have that sent Nyesha packing..


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I know when the chefs lose out, they go to another hotel/house to wait until the show is done filming. Doing LCK gives the producers of the show some more money in advertising, by putting it on the internet. Do they wait til near the end and film them one after another? Do they film them every day or so, when another contestant loses out?


I know a few chefs that have been on the show (I won't identify which, since the have a _lot_ of contractual restrictions about what they can't disclose), but one of them told me that most of LCK was filmed near the end of the main filming session, just before they wrapped.

Other random things they've mentioned:

1. They call it the stew room, because you can be in there a rather long time as the producers and judges sort things out. On TV it looks like a few minutes. It's often hours, and they often get really punchy.

2. Production days are often really damn long, since usually the kitchen is some warehouse nowhere near the residence, and travel time is long. Supposedly Miami was seriously farked up by traffice

3. A good chunk of the testimonial bits during the show were filmed well after the rest of filming. Often they'd write down stuff you'd say, and have you repeat it later (this one is obvious, since hair styles, beard lengths etc, often are different).

4. It's like being on the OJ trial. Only limited, monitored speakerphone calls to family. No internet. Few newspapers. Can't really talk to anyone but the other chefs unless it has to do with the filmed challenge.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

robojerk said:


> How would you make LCK more fair, while still keeping the main show the priority in terms of competition?
> 
> I think it's fine the way it is, but I'd love to hear your thoughts. I'm still moaning over the unfairness of a single incident, the LCK Texas when Nyesha prepped and starting cooking the food that her competitor was able to have that sent Nyesha packing..


I think the entire idea of LCK is unfair to the contestants still on the show. To come back at the finale? C'mon!

They don't have to deal with a fraction of the stress and variables that the other contestants have to deal with.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I think the entire idea of LCK is unfair to the contestants still on the show. To come back at the finale? C'mon!
> 
> They don't have to deal with a fraction of the stress and variables that the other contestants have to deal with.


the thing I don't like about LCK this time is the twitter/fan vote part.

Someone who got booted FIRST can actually come back to the finals, even if they got eliminated from LCK long ago. IMHO, that's REALLY unfair for the contestants that never even get the boot to the LCK.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

LCK is one that I like and dislike.

Sometimes people get screwed and lose out because of who they are paired with. Their work may be just fine, but the person that they got paired with is just not a good team player, or is a crappy chef. It gives that person a chance to make it back in. Yes, it gives a crappy chef a second chance, but if they're still crappy, well, they won't make it back in.

Not a fan of the twitter/fan vote. Meh. No. Because of how they are portrayed on TV might not actually be how they were during the time of filming. It's all about ratings, so their personality might be something completely different.

As far as stew room, yeah, I knew it was hours. I knew about the no contact or limited contact stuff. I was guessing that all the LCK was done at or near the end. Clothing kind of gave away that some of them were filmed on the same day.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow, Bravo's video player on their website sucks. I wanted to catch up on LCK, so I scrolled through the episodes, trying carefully to avoid spoilers in the episode titles and here as much as I could. I selected the first episode I hadn't seen, but it started playing the current episode anyway and the very first thing out of Colichio's mouth was



Spoiler



Congratulations, CJ, on your unprecedented five wins on LCK.



Thanks, Bravo.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, LCK frustrates me spoiler-wise, since half the time some on their site spoilers it, it takes me to the wrong episode, or the next Top Chef episode airs and one of their plugs for TCK spoilers it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

1/9/13 episode -

WTH? It should have been Josie by a mile. 

As for LCK - That whole thing is b.s. IMO. There is no way to make it fair because, by design, it is profoundly UNfair. And now the Twitter thing? good grief, it seems like they are trying too hard. 

If this gets any worse, it's going the way of Biggest Loser for me. I know it's just a competition show but SOME integrity would be nice. Just a little bit and I'm ok.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

sharkster said:


> 1/9/13 episode -
> 
> WTH? It should have been Josie by a mile.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Stop saving chefs. I don't even like LCK and HATE the fan favorite BS. Especially since it is just a ploy to funnel traffic to their website. DON'T CARE!

Let me watch TV without trying to force me into doing OTHER CRAP!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Think it would have been better for Kristin for Josie to go even if she would be a woman down. Josie does not seem to be a person who takes well to being told what to do.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I am so over Josie!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I am so over Josie!


[Josie Laugh] She's not your *****..*****! [/Josie Laugh]


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> [Josie Laugh] She's not your *****..*****! [/Josie Laugh]


Well played....thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I actually like LCK better this year, only because they designed it so the challenge forces the contestant who just got booted to fix the issue that caused them to lose. If they can fix that issue, good on them, it shows it was maybe a fluke. If someone else does it better, well then off you go.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Lee 2.0 said:


> I think I actually like LCK better this year, only because they designed it so *the challenge forces the contestant who just got booted to fix the issue that caused them to lose.* If they can fix that issue, good on them, it shows it was maybe a fluke. If someone else does it better, well then off you go.


I agree with that.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, today's elimination was ... surprising. I am not sure its a just outcome though I think Kristen backed the judges into the corner. I do respect her for trying to accept responsibility. Its pretty rare on this show (at least from what I've seen).


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm about ready to quit watching this. I cannot believe that Josie is still there.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Kristin has been so dominating so far. Unreal.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Since she's in today's LCK ...


Spoiler



Looks like she may be back after finally beating CJ. Can't wait to see her go against Josie ...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Kristen definitely fell on her sword, but the judges (particularly Padma, who seemed uncharacteristically and unnecessarily aggressive in her attacks against Kristen) must be either willfully ignorant or just blind to Josie's sheer incompetence. Most of my reason to continue watching this season is gone, frankly. :down:


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

And I officially dislike Josie....a LOT!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

secondclaw said:


> Well, today's elimination was ... surprising. I am not sure its a just outcome though I think Kristen backed the judges into the corner. I do respect her for trying to accept responsibility. Its pretty rare on this show (at least from what I've seen).


I think she talked herself into getting sent home. I agree that she backed the judges into a corner.

I know Stefan is pompous, but that was amazingly horrible.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

pmyers said:


> I think she talked herself into getting sent home. I agree that she backed the judges into a corner.
> 
> I know Stefan is pompous, but that was amazingly horrible.


I thought the judges over reacted, not just at Stefan, but the whole episode. Padma yelling? Also, Gail is just a ridiculous drama queen this season. First the episode with the comment that Matzo ball insulted my people comment. Then last night with the same type of comment about the macaroon. Hey Gail if you are going to be all offended and say you love it so much that you would come back in another life as one please know how to pronounce macaroon.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was surprised by Padma's reaction.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I was surprised by Padma's reaction.


The judges somehow made this personal. Even reaction to Stefan wasn't really justified. Considering that team was short one person his harried demeanor was excusable.


----------



## erk48188 (Aug 16, 2002)

tom's blog is a pretty good read: http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/blogs/tom-colicchio/restaurant-woes

crap...there was an awesome comment in there, now i can't find it...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

that was just wrong.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

secondclaw said:


> Since she's in today's LCK ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



i just watched and i think we've been played - i wouldn't be surprised if this isn't a set up for the end...


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

erk48188 said:


> tom's blog is a pretty good read: http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/blogs/tom-colicchio/restaurant-woes
> 
> crap...there was an awesome comment in there, now i can't find it...


Good read, thanks. Still doesn't excuse the outcome. They probably should review tapes before making the call.
And, concerning LCK,


Spoiler



I bet Tom would do everything possible to get her back into the finals, since he is the sole judge, and clearly regrets the decision.





Cainebj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i just watched and i think we've been played - i wouldn't be surprised if this isn't a set up for the end...





Spoiler



I agree. That's why it seems irrational.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

erk48188 said:


> tom's blog is a pretty good read: http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/blogs/tom-colicchio/restaurant-woes


What a massive cop-out and a terrible attempt to justify what was and is a flawed judging process. The comment that equated it to the Packers-Seahawks game was spot on.

These comments really say it all:



> I hear what you're saying and based on what info you saw and experienced, you did what was "right". However, you guys knew full well, maybe not in detail, that the main reason for the problems was Josie and not Kristen. I will not believe otherwise. She has displayed week after week that she can't get it done. I'm glad Gail stuck to her guns, but was obviously overruled by the hostess.





> You state that the judges didn't know what was going on behind the scenes. Fair enough. However, the judges could not have failed to see Kristin's body language and muttering, not to mention Brooke's outraged expression over what was happening during Judges' Table. In the past, when judges have observed negative body language from the cheftestants, they've asked what was going on (e.g., Padma's asking Jen whether she was p.o.'d during All Stars). In last night's elimination, the body language and group dynamics were there for all the judges to see, but the apparent choice of all was to not pursue that line of questioning. That choice is what got Kristin eliminated, not the fact that she fell on her sword.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

erk48188 said:


> tom's blog is a pretty good read: http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/blogs/tom-colicchio/restaurant-woes
> 
> crap...there was an awesome comment in there, now i can't find it...


as always, a good read

hindsight sure is a *****.

Good food saved Stefan's ass.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

secondclaw said:


> The judges somehow made this personal. Even reaction to Stefan wasn't really justified. Considering that team was short one person *his harried demeanor was excusable.*


No it's not. That kind of service is never excusable in a high end restaurant. And being shorthanded is better than having someone in your kitchen who is essentially sabotaging execution.



Spoiler



That said, it is fully Kristen's own fault that she got eliminated. She should NEVER have taken all the responsibility for Josie's mistakes. She should have managed her from the beginning, but even failing that, Kristen left the judges no choice when she fell on her own sword. A lesson learned the hard way.

But Josie's continued presence in this competition boggles. the. mind.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Seems like they want to keep Stefan and Josie around as long as possible. Of course, being a huge fan of Kristen, I was not amused.

I'm not sure anymore which one is more cringey - Stefan or Josie. I think Josie is inching past Stefan. Please, Josie - GO AWAY. I think I'd rather have two Stefans than one Josie.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Hey Gail if you are going to be all offended and say you love it so much that you would come back in another life as one please know how to pronounce macaroon.


She said macaron which is a different product. She's correct in her usage and pronunciation because a) IIRC Kristen said i when she was talking about the dish, and b) it was in line with the concept for her restaurant, ie French with a twist. I don't recall what the dish presenter said.

Macarons are delicious and often expensive little bites, but they are now a bit too fetish/trendy.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Seems like they want to keep Stefan and Josie around as long as possible. Of course, being a huge fan of Kristen, I was not amused.
> 
> I'm not sure anymore which one is more cringey - Stefan or Josie. I think Josie is inching past Stefan. Please, Josie - GO AWAY. I think I'd rather have two Stefans than one Josie.


This ^ + 1000.

Josie is my least favorite chef. Everytime she opens her mouth I want to turn off the show. She needs to be kicked off.

I like Kristen and was sorry to see her go. Hopefully she comes back.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Although I'm very much NOT a fan of LCK I, too, hope to see Kristen back.

I just had a bad feeling about the episode before it even started because, first of all, because there were less guys than girls you just knew going in that the girls were going to lose the challenge.

Then, it was clear that Josie was the weakest link. But I was disappointed in Kristen for her POV on not saying anything. She said that she wouldn't throw anybody under the bus, but telling the truth isn't throwing anybody under the bus. Talk about throwing - Josie was doing everything she could to put Kristen under the bus even though she had to know (or maybe not - she seems to be a legend in her own mind) that she was the one who should have been eliminated. Kristen should speak up when it's appropriate. She is WAY too good to lose out to somebody like Josie.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

mdougie said:


> Hey Gail if you are going to be all offended and say you love it so much that you would come back in another life as one please know how to pronounce macaroon.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaron

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaroon

Easy mistake to make. Since I'm not a coconut lover, I love Macaron's, but often dislike Macafoon's (at least those made with coconut which is the majority).


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

The entire idea of the winners from last week obviously being put into a position to be the ones eliminated this week for winning was in and of it's self flawed. It makes the smart play last week to throw the competition just enough to not win, but do well enough to not go home. As it was everyone not the winner of last week got a bye week as evidenced by Josie.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Big Deficit said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaron
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaroon
> 
> Easy mistake to make. Since I'm not a coconut lover, I love Macaron's, but often dislike Macafoon's (at least those made with coconut which is the majority).


Thanks for the info.

However, she switched between the two several times when obviously referring to the same dish.


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

mdougie said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> However, she switched between the two several times when obviously referring to the same dish.


Yes, Kristen said earlier in the episode that the dish was supposed to be a play on both types - macaroons and French macarons.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

sallypnut said:


> Yes, Kristen said earlier in the episode that the dish was supposed to be a play on both types - macaroons and French macarons.


ah I totally missed that.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> ...the judges (particularly Padma, who seemed uncharacteristically and unnecessarily aggressive in her attacks against Kristen) ...





pmyers said:


> I was surprised by Padma's reaction.


I think, as a former model, that Padma was simply jealous of another former model getting more fan mail than her. Shallow women can be really *****y-jealous like that. (at least that's how Padma came off to me).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't been happy with a number of decisions this season. This one was the final straw. Kristen was the only reason I've continued to watch. Season pass deleted.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> I haven't been happy with a number of decisions this season. This one was the final straw. Kristen was the only reason I've continued to watch. Season pass deleted.


That sounds like how I felt the night I watched this last episode. Unfortunately, Kristen contributed to her elimination - not in her cooking or how she performed in the challenge, of course, but in how she handled judge's table (and how Padma seems to have it out for her).

Maybe the ridiculous LCK will actually serve a positive purpose and the best chef of this season (Kirsten of course) will be back. I also understand they are doing a 'voter's choice' return which I think is even more bizarre. Why not just bring them all back? What the heck - so they got eliminated because others were better (in most cases). geez.

I'm not anti social media but I'd like to see TV just be TV.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Had I been in Kristen's shoes I'd do the same thing, sadly. Ultimately, if her inspiration is to be an executive chef, its probably more important to be viewed as a leader in the kitchen, than a winner of Top Chef. Who would follow her if she back-stabs people that work for her? I have a lot of respect for that - even though she threw away her chance at winning (LCK possibilities notwithstanding).



sharkster said:


> That sounds like how I felt the night I watched this last episode. Unfortunately, Kristen contributed to her elimination - not in her cooking or how she performed in the challenge, of course, but in how she handled judge's table (and how Padma seems to have it out for her).


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Taking all the responsibility for someone else's willful disobedience is not showing leadership. As Tom said on his blog, he wished he would have asked Kristen if she would have fired Josie in a real kitchen. What Kristen should have done is recognize that Josie wasn't carrying her weight (saying she would get the stock done the night before and then refusing to actually do it, etc.) and manage that situation - either by pulling her aside and straightening her out, sidelining her and redistributing tasks to someone who would get them done, or by micromanaging her. Those are the leadership options. Letting it go so that it ends up interfering with service and then allowing Josie to put all the blame on her is no way to run a kitchen, no successful Exec Chef would ever do that. The staff would run all over them.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

secondclaw said:


> Had I been in Kristen's shoes I'd do the same thing, sadly. Ultimately, if her inspiration is to be an executive chef, its probably more important to be viewed as a leader in the kitchen, than a winner of Top Chef. Who would follow her if she back-stabs people that work for her? I have a lot of respect for that - even though she threw away her chance at winning (LCK possibilities notwithstanding).


Yeah, good point (and I'm sure she will do well in life as a chef) but telling the truth wouldn't be back-stabbing. Trying to take somebody down, by screwing them over is one thing but having the judges know the truth about what was really going on (i.e. Josie is a total screw-up. heh) I don't see as back-stabbing. But I suppose, in some ways, it could be perceived that way.

But, yeah, I respect Kristin for being able to just let it go and move on. I like her very much and she's been my fav since this season started.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Taking all the responsibility for someone else's willful disobedience is not showing leadership...


It's also not backstabbing either.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

pmyers said:


> It's also not backstabbing either.


No, it's not. And in an office setting it might be a reasonable decision. In a kitchen, it would get her trampled. And it did.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

OK this show is jumping the shark real quick. The judges have become unwatchable and obnoxious. Padma and Tom can just hang it up, and go back to having sex for money and yelling at people who actually cook in their kitchen respectively.

Wow they are sure sensitive on the Bravo Blog. I left out the last sentence and just said the judges should stop drinking so much and were obnoxious and my comment got deleted.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Josie is gone. I'm having a fried chicken party tonight in honor of this great moment.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Flop said:


> Josie is gone. I'm having a fried chicken party tonight in honor of this great moment.


I guess she's not your b*tch, b*tch! (I've been waiting to say that to somebody after somebody used it on me! lol).

My wife and I did comment that the judges sure seemed to be having a good time/drunk, at that dinner.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....a breakfast McSushi roll sounds disgusting!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> My wife and I did comment that the judges sure seemed to be having a good time/drunk, at that dinner.


I made a comment when watching that judge's table was the next day because they were having too much fun.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

A few days too late on this episode. I just made fried chicken on Monday. From what I can tell, my chicken was better than about 2/3 of the ones served here. If I were more skilled it would have been an even higher ratio. Of course, I was using Thomas Keller's (Ad Hoc's) recipe and not my own.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

By the end, Josie seemed more a fit for Hell's Kitchen than Top Chef. With so many really talented chefs competing over the years, why was she invited back? Every other chef asked was busy?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I felt with this challenge a lot of them felt it was beneath them.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Yay!!! The Josie show is gone. I could not stand her. My GF and I were talking and agreed we'd love to see the outtakes from when they were eating and tasting. Looked like they were having too much fun.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really had no idea that Josie was a returning chef. She most have been in the 1st or 2nd season which we didn't watch. I can't believe she was good enough to be brought back.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I really had no idea that Josie was a returning chef. She most have been in the 1st or 2nd season which we didn't watch. I can't believe she was good enough to be brought back.


Season 2: http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/bio/josie-smith-malave

And she was pretty much the same annoying chef then.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Woo hoo! Crossing fingers that on LCK


Spoiler



that Kristin kicks her butt all over the place


.

I remember Josie from her season of TC and would agree that she was every bit as annoying. IMO, she was not good enough to be brought back - but she provides the amount of drama that I think they like.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

WTF.... Chicken Codon Bleu as your fried chicken entry? 

"Im from Europe"


Please.. haven't you been living in the USA for a while?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> WTF.... Chicken Codon Bleu as your fried chicken entry?
> 
> "Im from Europe"
> 
> Please.. haven't you been living in the USA for a while?


I 



Padma said:


> He's such a bullschitter!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

given whole chickens, people don't used bone in legs and thighs?

WTF is wrong with people? I don't care if the breast is harder to do right. No way is a properly done breast better than a well done thigh. Don't care what any of those other chefs say, either.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mdougie said:


> The judges have become unwatchable and obnoxious.


+1 on that.
I wouldn't eat in any of their restaurants after that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I am intrigued by Tom's fried chicken method

remove the skin!! really???? 

And fry it twice.


But he doesn't get guidance on temps or how big of a chicken to use.


----------



## erk48188 (Aug 16, 2002)

eh...i can't stand josie...but this was a make-up call. josie mad bad fried chicken, but stefan made bad chicken cordon bleu. also, tom brought up something about josie's frequent problems with time management over the past - yet tom mentioned in his blog last week that they only judge on that contest's performance.

that said, i'm glad not to listen to her anymore. ofc, i went right to lck and had to listen to her again.../rollseyes


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I am intrigued by Tom's fried chicken method
> 
> remove the skin!! really????
> 
> ...


I don't agree on the skin, but yes, frying twice is great.

I even commented during the episode that Brooke would have been better off letting the chicken cool and recooking at the last second


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> WTF.... Chicken Codon Bleu as your fried chicken entry?
> 
> "Im from Europe"
> 
> Please.. haven't you been living in the USA for a while?


The judges should have pointed out that he cooked Filipino food the week before and German/Thai fusion the week before that. He can't suddenly use "I'm from Europe" as a copout when he's been cooking non-European food for weeks now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

"He's such a bullsh***er"


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I had to laugh at Josh saying that he made "Fried chicken" when everyone else was making theirs all fancy. Gotta love the Okie.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I had to laugh at Josh saying that he made "Fried chicken" when everyone else was making theirs all fancy. Gotta love the Okie.


even he had to get all fancy by smoking it first.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> even he had to get all fancy by smoking it first.


True. Still, it was funny.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Watching the end of last nights episode


Spoiler



(bye Stephan)


 when they inserted the results for the viewer vote to get one chef back in.

CJ- 94%
Jose- 6%

LOL!!! I'm pretty sure the vote for Jose was probably a mistake too.

I'm really hoping for a Kristen vs Brooke final! That and a call that I've been chosen as a judge (or at least the taster that insures the judges don't get poisoned).


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, I got a good chuckle out of the extremely one-sided CJ/Josie poll.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

John got a lot more love than that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I like the final 5...now 4.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought for sure Sheldon was gone. It seemed less inspired and I'd rather have marble pork that I could cut around than soggy tempura. In retrospect it would be surprising if he goes home before the finale because Josh has been wearing a Star Noodle hat the entire time he has done the confession cam (or whatever that type of thing is called). I am also rooting for him as my wife and I went to his restaurant on our honeymoon and liked it a lot.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Brooke got really snarky this week. Did she and Josh butt heads before?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

So, down to 3 at this point. I so wanted crab after this episode.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I so wanted crab after this episode.


Me too ! And not frozen crab. The fresh, yummy crab they showed on this episode.

Does anyone know what happened on LCK?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Me too ! And not frozen crab. The fresh, yummy crab they showed on this episode.
> 
> Does anyone know what happened on LCK?


Yes, Kristen won again. Although Tom kept going back to Lizzie's dish, eating more. Kristen was worried because he took one taste of hers and moved on.

He said that Kristen will face one more contestant before getting back into the competition. I didn't know if they were going to move her up and have it be 4, or if one more was going to lose, fight Kristen, and then the winner goes back.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> He said that Kristen will face one more contestant before getting back into the competition. I didn't know if they were going to move her up and have it be 4, or if one more was going to lose, fight Kristen, and then the winner goes back.


Thank you. Not sure why, but I just don't enjoy watching LCK but do want to know what happened.

I suspect the last contestant is the winner of the "Save a Chef" voting.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the LCK spoilers! I was just going off to watch. No need now!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Spoiler



I am on Team Kristen all the way.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

ugh, shouldn't the LCK results have been spoilerized? :-(


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

No.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

dbranco said:


> ugh, shouldn't the LCK results have been spoilerized? :-(


yes


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

It's after the fact, and this is a whole season thread.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> It's after the fact, and this is a whole season thread.


That's a good point, Agatha.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

LCK is kind of a gray area. It's not really the same show as the one the thread is about, yet it also kind of is. Personally, I don't like seeing LCK spoilers here, but I can totally see why they'd also be okay.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

The next episode of the show always says who won LCK so I consider it to be part of the show.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Agatha Mystery said:


> The next episode of the show always says who won LCK so I consider it to be part of the show.


I have not seen anything on normal Top Chef about who is winning LCK.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

robojerk said:


> I have not seen anything on normal Top Chef about who is winning LCK.


At the end of each show, they show a quick preview of the next LCK, including a shot of the current LCK reigning champ vs. that night's winner. So if someone avoids all previews, they might miss it.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

robojerk said:


> I have not seen anything on normal Top Chef about who is winning LCK.


They usually spoiler it both in ads for LCK during TC, and during the closing segment.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

kaszeta said:


> They usually spoiler it both in ads for LCK during TC, and during the closing segment.


Ah. I'm sure I missed the ones in the middle of the show.

Either way, I think Agatha's in the right, but I might have put a "LCK Spoiler" note with a few line breaks before going into the specifics.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Early in the thread people were putting LCK info in spoiler tags. No reason it can't continue.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9401090#post9401090


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't mind the spoilers because I never watch LCK and just look up the result immediately after the top chef episode. That said, it is clear that some people DO mind it and I think it's reasonable for us to put info from it in spoiler tags as a courtesy to the people who dislike it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I don't have strong feelings about this (and I wasn't the first to post about it), but I went back and edited my post to spoilerize my reference to LCK.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I used spoiler tags also when I posted results of the LCK ... more out of courtesy. I thought it was possible for someone to have watched main show, then visit the site to read the comments. All while watching LCK in another window (its production is a bit boring so I personally don't pay much attention aside from initial introduction and the result).


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

To me, LCK is part of the show. Talking about the regular episode, after it's aired, without spoilers, is the same as talking about LCK, after it has been put up on the website, after the episode is over. If we're going to do spoilers, then we should do it for the entire thread. It's the same logic.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

not that I really care, but LCK is in no way part of the show. You have to go somewhere else to watch it. I can totally see people not wanting to know outcomes. Very similiar to Talking Dead.

Just put it in spoilers and everybody will be happy


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> not that I really care, but LCK is in no way part of the show. You have to go somewhere else to watch it. I can totally see people not wanting to know outcomes. Very similiar to Talking Dead.
> 
> Just put it in spoilers and everybody will be happy


Nope. Not gonna do it. LCK is a part of the show, because the person who wins it gets back into the show. They state who the winner is at the beginning of each episode. The only reason why it is on the web is to drive traffic to their website. If it were a separate entity that wasn't referred to on every episode, then you'd have a point.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Nope. Not gonna do it.


you already have

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9401090#post9401090

Rules for Posting to the TV Talk Area

"Any spoiler information from other sources, such as articles, *websites*, *webisodes*, personal friendships with producers, etc., must also be tagged."


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

If a LCK webisode aired a month ago (for _this_ season) then it still has to be spoilerized if you bring it up now? That's going to make for some disjointed reading.

See... this is what you get when you have entire season threads


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Nope. Not gonna do it. LCK is a part of the show, because the person who wins it gets back into the show. They state who the winner is at the beginning of each episode. The only reason why it is on the web is to drive traffic to their website. If it were a separate entity that wasn't referred to on every episode, then you'd have a point.


They state the winner of the *previous *week's LCK at the beginning of each week. The assumed sequence of events is that one will watch this week's top chef, then this week's LCK, then next week's top chef. Your point about them showing the outcome is kind of silly because I don't think anyone is suggesting that they want spoilers for anything beyond the week. Given that this is a website dedicated to a DVR, I'm sure you won't try to argue that people will watch both Top Chef and LCK instantly as soon as they are available. People are bound to watch Top Chef before LCK each week and not want to have an indignant member spoil the show for them.

And just so I understand your "logic" you are going to intentionally antagonize members of this community because you both disagree with the fairly clear rules (which specifically address previews and other sources including websites) and don't care whether you ruin a show for someone?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

It's also a season long thread. By those very same rules, EVERY post should be spoilerized. If it weren't a season long thread, then I would worry about it.

I don't go out of my way to post LCK stuff, but was specifically ASKED who the winner was. It was AFTER it had "aired", and in a season long thread, about the show, to me, that's fair game.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm the one who asked the initial question about LCK. (Sorry Agatha.. didn't mean to drag you into a mess.)

I didn't expect the answer to be spoilerized. It's a whole season thread, which to me always means "enter at your own risk".


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

MauriAnne said:


> I'm the one who asked the initial question about LCK. (Sorry Agatha.. didn't mean to drag you into a mess.)
> 
> I didn't expect the answer to be spoilerized. It's a whole season thread, which to me always means "enter at your own risk".


And I am the one who was (at first) bothered by the non-spoilerized results until Agatha pointed out that it was a full-season thread, which I thought made sense. Since you asked for the results, it also makes sense that you wouldn't expect it to be spoilerized.

It doesn't take much extra typing to spoilerize something, and I usually err on the safe side and spoilerize if I think my response is going to bother someone. (And will go back and edit/spoilerize my post if someone was bothered after the fact.)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> It's also a season long thread. By those very same rules, EVERY post should be spoilerized. If it weren't a season long thread, then I would worry about it.
> 
> I don't go out of my way to post LCK stuff, but was specifically ASKED who the winner was. It was AFTER it had "aired", and in a season long thread, about the show, to me, that's fair game.


The rules are fairly clear and posted above. As I said, openly discussing it going forward means both intentional disregard for the rules and intentional disregard for forum members who specifically requested it.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> The rules are fairly clear and posted above. As I said, openly discussing it going forward means both intentional disregard for the rules and intentional disregard for forum members who specifically requested it.


The rules that were linked to and quoted were clearly written for single episode threads. The concept of entire season threads isn't really addressed in the rules section. (if I missed it, please show me)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jradosh said:


> The rules that were linked to and quoted were clearly written for single episode threads. The concept of entire season threads isn't really addressed in the rules section. (if I missed it, please show me)


So it's ok to post untagged spoilers from other sites and sources just because it's a season thread? I hope not and doubt it. I've certainly not seen it done with regularity.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> So it's ok to post untagged spoilers from other sites and sources just because it's a season thread? I hope not and doubt it. I've certainly not seen it done with regularity.


LCK is a part of the show, whether you like it or not. Just because it is airing on their own website, it IS a part of the season. I'm not giving information from other "sources" or "sites". I'm giving information from this season of the show. If LCK was never referenced until the very end, you might have a valid argument, in my opinion. However, it is referenced EVERY EPISODE of the show, since it started during the season. The only reason why it is shown on the web is to drive more traffic to their sponsors and their website. If LCK never interacted back with the show at all, there would most definitely be spoilers required. However, the winner of LCK is still in the running on the TV episodes, and as such, makes it a part of the season.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I think the intent of the rules is pretty clear: if it didn't take place in the actual show that aired, it should be considered a spoiler. However you want to spin it, LCK is by definition a webisode, and stuff that happens in webisodes is not allowed.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> LCK is a part of the show, whether you like it or not. Just because it is airing on their own website, it IS a part of the season. I'm not giving information from other "sources" or "sites". I'm giving information from this season of the show. If LCK was never referenced until the very end, you might have a valid argument, in my opinion. However, it is referenced EVERY EPISODE of the show, since it started during the season. The only reason why it is shown on the web is to drive more traffic to their sponsors and their website. If LCK never interacted back with the show at all, there would most definitely be spoilers required. However, the winner of LCK is still in the running on the TV episodes, and as such, makes it a part of the season.


No episode on the TV show reveals what the outcome is on the LCK for that week. They reveal what happened the subsequent week. By revealing what happened on LCK during the week it aired, you are setting up people to see spoilers they might not want to see. People expect to come into a thread about Top Chef and discuss the show called Top Chef. If you have it your way, which I again want to iterate is stubbornly and openly disregarding what other members have explicitly requested, then anyone who had not seen LCK and didn't want a spoiler would start avoiding this thread until after they had seen both. Given that 99% of the conversations here are about actual Top Chef, and given that people have actually complained about it, and given that it is not a huge burden to spoiler tag it, at this point I don't see why you would refuse to do so as a courtesy to members here (note that the site has the word COMMUNITY on it and not "bunch of people doing whatever they want with disregard for the wishes of others").


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think the difference is, is that you revealed the winner of that week's LCK BEFORE it aired on the actual show. That is a spoiler. For those of us who don't watch the webisodes, we would not have found out until NEXT week's show. I don't think there is a logical argument that in that case, that wasn't a spoiler.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> No episode on the TV show reveals what the outcome is on the LCK for that week. They reveal what happened the subsequent week. By revealing what happened on LCK during the week it aired, you are setting up people to see spoilers they might not want to see. People expect to come into a thread about Top Chef and discuss the show called Top Chef. If you have it your way, which I again want to iterate is stubbornly and openly disregarding what other members have explicitly requested, then anyone who had not seen LCK and didn't want a spoiler would start avoiding this thread until after they had seen both. Given that 99% of the conversations here are about actual Top Chef, and given that people have actually complained about it, and given that it is not a huge burden to spoiler tag it, at this point I don't see why you would refuse to do so as a courtesy to members here (note that the site has the word COMMUNITY on it and not "bunch of people doing whatever they want with disregard for the wishes of others").


I think you can make your argument without getting all snarky about it.

Whole-season threads was something many people argued against (myself included) _for the exact same reasons you're stating_... that it limits participation until the person is current with their viewing.

I think if you're willing to accept whole season threads then you also need to be accepting of discussions about web-episodes that have already aired (i.e. "don't read the thread unless you're caught-up lest you see spoilers").

Or... let's go back to single-episode threads (please)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I think you can make your argument without getting all snarky about it.
> 
> Whole-season threads was something many people argued against (myself included) _for the exact same reasons you're stating_... that it limits participation until the person is current with their viewing.
> 
> ...


You'd have the same issue. Either people would post about LCK in the week episodes or (perhaps worse) you'd need to have a separate thread for LCK.

There have been enough shows with related web content that this should be a non-issue. It certainly hasn't been an issue for those other shows, where people are willing to tag things.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How 'bout that salmon they got!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Or... let's go back to single-episode threads (please)





TAsunder said:


> You'd have the same issue. Either people would post about LCK in the week episodes or (perhaps worse) you'd need to have a separate thread for LCK.


If we went back to single episode threads then the rules are pretty clear about what is a spoiler and what isn't. As it is, there are no rules for whole-episode threads.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Or... let's go back to single-episode threads (please)


Yes please.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jradosh said:


> If we went back to single episode threads then the rules are pretty clear about what is a spoiler and what isn't. As it is, there are no rules for whole-episode threads.


So go ahead and start an episode specific thread every week and see what type of participation you get. Nobody is stopping you. I know you've been vocal about your point, but I don't notice you or anybody else starting episode specific threads. This community seems to be pretty good at figuring out what shows will warrant a episode thread or a season thread.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

pmyers said:


> So go ahead and start an episode specific thread every week and see what type of participation you get. Nobody is stopping you. I know you've been vocal about your point, but I don't notice you or anybody else starting episode specific threads. This community seems to be pretty good at figuring out what shows will warrant a episode thread or a season thread.


Once someone starts a whole season thread, what's the point? I don't watch the show until a few days later so I end up stuck with whatever type of thread someone else starts.

Or are you saying I should start a thread on a show I haven't watched yet? Has it come to that?

I don't go on cruises because I'm not the type of person to wake up early and throw a towel on a deck chair to save it for me while I go to the buffet. I won't do it there, and I won't do it here.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Once someone starts a whole season thread, what's the point? I don't watch the show until a few days later so I end up stuck with whatever type of thread someone else starts...


In your case you're just stuck with whatever the community decides


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I saw that Fleming's has added pan fried pork belly as an app on their menu....I plan on trying it ASAP!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

pmyers said:


> In your case you're just stuck with whatever the community decides


By the same logic, you're stuck with LCK discussions in a whole season thread since that's what others decided.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I don't go on cruises because I'm not the type of person to wake up early and throw a towel on a deck chair to save it for me while I go to the buffet. I won't do it there, and I won't do it here.


I've never been on a cruise and as such was unfamiliar with this practice. I did, however, see some photos of people in Boston digging out a parking spot and then reserving it with random large objects such as desk chairs so that when they returned, it was "theirs." Is that a similar concept?

I wish someone would make a plug-in for this site that just automatically magically generated threads for shows. I've noticed that some people actually want to talk about a show but don't want to start the thread and just wait for someone to do it.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I've never been on a cruise and as such was unfamiliar with this practice. I did, however, see some photos of people in Boston digging out a parking spot and then reserving it with random large objects such as desk chairs so that when they returned, it was "theirs." Is that a similar concept?


Depends on the cruise line. I've been on many cruises and several different cruise lines, and saw this practice on only one Line; will not use that one again.

Sorry to hijack the thread; didn't want cruises to get a bad rap by someone who's never been on one.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm glad LCK is talked about here. I don't actually watch it, so this is a good place to find out about it.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm glad LCK is talked about here. I don't actually watch it, so this is a good place to find out about it.


I think the debate is about whether or not LCK stuff should be spoiler'ized. During the Texas season when they introduced the side show, I marathoned through LCK (stupid Prius commercials) before they brought back the winner from there into the main competition. I would have been sad face if it got spoiled for me. This season with their dumb twitter campaign to save a chef the show already ruins it. I have a GoogleTV now and can easily watch it on that on my normal TV, so I queue it up immediately after Top Chef. If I didn't would probably be planning to marathon through it again at the end.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

David Platt said:


> I think the intent of the rules is pretty clear: if it didn't take place in the actual show that aired, it should be considered a spoiler. However you want to spin it, LCK is by definition a webisode, and stuff that happens in webisodes is not allowed.


Then this entire thread is against the rules because it doesn't say "spoilers" in the title.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Then this entire thread is against the rules because it doesn't say "spoilers" in the title.


The rules don't require the word "spoilers" in the title


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

As far as webisodes go - my understanding of that rule has more to do with future spoilers, not spoilers after the content has aired. The webisodes for this show are most definitely meant to go hand in hand with the show. I'm not spoiling anything for the future, as it has ALREADY HAPPENED, and is STILL a part of the regular season, as they have done their very level best to tie the two together.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> As far as webisodes go - my understanding of that rule has more to do with future spoilers, not spoilers after the content has aired.


I'm just not sure that is how it has been traditionally applied. Some shows have had related web content and usually (not always) people have considered them spoilers. Heroes, True Blood, The Office immediately come to mind but I know there have been more. Usually those things are content that does not even spoil anything about the show proper and yet people have chosen to tag them. But, as noted above, those are in single episode threads and not "whole season" threads.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Getting back onto the topic of the actual show...

One thing in the latest episode made me smile. Josh Valentine mentioned his culinary memory was working with foie gras at Restaurant Alma in Minneapolis.

I used to live across the street from Restaurant Alma. When they opened and before they became uber-popular, I ate there dozens of time. I also used to hang out there before service as well (although well before Josh's time). Still one of my favorite restaurants.


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

I kind of anticipated the result of this ep when I walked over to Hudson House, Brooke's gastropub near my house. I expected to see her there, and she was, but so was Sheldon. I figured that meant they were both headed to the final 2.

Glad he made it to the final. I like him on the show, and he's just as nice in person. Of course, I'm hoping Brooke wins, even if it means my local bar gets even more crowded.

Pic from FB:


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Happy with the final 2 (3 since I know won LCK). Sad it wasn't me...opps, did I just break the spoiler rules?


Brooke didn't strike me as a final 3 player in the beginning, but she's proven herself to be one of the strongest chefs to ever compete.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> Happy with the final 2 (3 since I know won LCK).


LCK + next week preview spoiler:



Spoiler



How do you know who won LCK? They didn't announce it in the actual LCK episode and I didn't see any revealing information in the preview for next week.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> LCK + next week preview spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LCK


Spoiler



I bet you he doesn't know, and baiting us.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

robojerk said:


> LCK
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Probably true.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

happy with the two that got through the normal way. I like 'em both. Now off to read the LCK stuff. (even if it's extra work now..   )


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I liked that the LCK stuff was being posted within this thread, as long as (not that it matters to me, but I know it matters to others here) it is SPOILERIZED. 

Thought there was now a separate thread for LCK. Cannot find one. Anybody want to post the most current info with spoiler tags?

Also glad of the two finalists. Somehow I knew, going in, that he was going to be eliminated (sorry, problem remembering names).


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I liked that the LCK stuff was being posted within this thread, as long as (not that it matters to me, but I know it matters to others here) it is SPOILERIZED.
> 
> Thought there was now a separate thread for LCK. Cannot find one. Anybody want to post the most current info with spoiler tags?
> 
> Also glad of the two finalists. Somehow I knew, going in, that he was going to be eliminated (sorry, problem remembering names).





Spoiler



Super briefly: the verdict is unknown and will be revealed during Top Chef next week. It is either Lizzy or Kristen. Josh is out.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

LCK finale


Spoiler



The Facts

Kristen was reigning champ
 CJ and Elizabeth were brought into the kitchen and Tom announced Elizabeth as the winner of the "save a chef" twitter campaign. CJ sent packing.
Kristen vs Elizabeth vs Joshua. Make anything you want using what's available in the kitchen.
After tom's tasting, he said Joshua was the worst and sent him off.
Then he said that the winner would be "immediately" be thrown into the next Top Chef challenge.
Cut to credits. Have to wait for next Top Chef episode to see who won.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thank You, TAsunder and Robojerk!

(hidden post Re: LCK)



Spoiler



D'oh! I should have known it w/b left as a mystery. I'm really hoping for Kristen as I think she is the best of the bunch. I was rooting for her to go all the way. I seriously cannot imagine Lizzy beating out Kristen. Hate to even have that thought!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Thank You, TAsunder and Robojerk!
> 
> (hidden post Re: LCK)
> 
> thank you for sparing me having to watch the LCK episode


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

An all ladies final two. And just a final two this time. Was sorry to see Sheldon go, but I like both Brooke and Kristin.

As for the finale...



Spoiler



not sure if I am gonna like the "Iron Chef" like format


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm sure Kristen is a good chef but I hate they brought somebody back so late.

totally different skill set to win LCK than the real competition.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> totally different skill set to win LCK than the real competition.


Kristen was on my short list to win it, up until she lost in restaurant wars, I disagree that Kristen should have gone home then. I won't be upset over who loses.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

What a nice guy Sheldon is. I was hoping for him to win, but had a strong feeling that it was time the girls drought ended.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This was a tough one. I like all three. I actually expected Brooke to be the one who got axed. 

Kristen has been my pick since day one, so I will continue to root for her. But I also like Brooke. I wonder if Sheldon will win the viewers' favorite (or whatever that is called) in the reunion.

There were quite a few unremarkable cheftestants this time around, IMO. One of the things I was happiest about was that John guy getting eliminated early on. I could not stand one single thing about that guy. Then to not even be able to excel (since he is a legend in his own mind) in LCK - even better.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm really happy with the final 2 - I like them both, and I've been a fan of Kristin for a while. I thought she got hosed on Restaurant Wars, but she showed a lot of class not to throw Josie under the bus. 

That being said, the Iron Chef format is going to play way more into Kristin's strengths, especially coming right of LCK.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

sharkster said:


> This was a tough one. I like all three. *I actually expected Brooke to be the one who got axed. *
> 
> Kristen has been my pick since day one, so I will continue to root for her. But I also like Brooke. I wonder if Sheldon will win the viewers' favorite (or whatever that is called) in the reunion.
> 
> There were quite a few unremarkable cheftestants this time around, IMO. One of the things I was happiest about was that John guy getting eliminated early on. I could not stand one single thing about that guy. Then to not even be able to excel (since he is a legend in his own mind) in LCK - even better.


Not me. I thought Brooke was a shoe-in last night based on her flavors. Sure, she didn't do well at running things smoothly, but they all were saying her dishes tasted good. I figured she was in and it was between the other 2.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

At the very least, I have no problem with either of them winning now. I am rooting for Kristen, but either is going to be deserving. Would have had no problem with Sheldon winning either, but I guess while Kristen simplified her dishes, he went outside of what he was really good at. Too bad. I thought Brooke was going to win the last challenge, and the elimination would be a toss up between Kristen and Sheldon - and so it was.

I actually thought Kristen would be the one to go, at least based on all of the judges reaction them not impressed with any of her dishes. I wonder if they (or at least Tom) still feel a tag guilty for sending her home the first time ...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

For the first time I can remember in Top Chef history, I liked all three of the final three contestants and thought they all were talented and worthy of winning. I will be happy with whoever wins. I was rooting slightly more for Sheldon because I've been to Star Noodle and really liked it, but I like the two ladies as well.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

To clarify....I have no problem with Kristen and think she's very talented....I just hate the entire concept of LCK, especially with bringing the person back at final 3.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't mind it in this case because she won a bunch in a row and was clearly a front-runner. If Lizzy had won or something like that I'd not be on board.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think the entire thing was manufactured by the producers and Kristen was going to end up back in the finals. 

If there were no LCK I am willing to bet that she never would have been eliminated.

Am I right there has not been a female winner in a few years? They have also insured a lady will win.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I had that suspicion also ... that we have been played a bit ...



Cainebj said:


> I think the entire thing was manufactured by the producers and Kristen was going to end up back in the finals.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I'm sure Kristen is a good chef but I hate they brought somebody back so late.
> 
> totally different skill set to win LCK than the real competition.


I'm not a big LCK fan, but at least in the case of Kristin, she was one of the last contestants to get the boot.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I think the entire thing was manufactured by the producers and Kristen was going to end up back in the finals.
> 
> If there were no LCK I am willing to bet that she never would have been eliminated.
> 
> Am I right there has not been a female winner in a few years? They have also insured a lady will win.


IIRC, there has been one female winner. Stephanie Izzard. She won a couple of seasons ago. Too lazy to google it. It's been maybe 3 seasons, I think.

I still don't buy any conspiracy theories. I've read enough blog entries from Tom and other judges to make me comfortable that they really do eliminate the chef(s) that had the worst food on that particular week's elimination challenge


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> IIRC, there has been one female winner. Stephanie Izzard. She won a couple of seasons ago. Too lazy to google it. It's been maybe 3 seasons, I think.


It was Richard Blaize's season (not all stars). She won because he choked, as I have heard.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> IIRC, there has been one female winner. Stephanie Izzard. She won a couple of seasons ago. Too lazy to google it. It's been maybe 3 seasons, I think.
> 
> I still don't buy any conspiracy theories. I've read too many blog entries from Tom and other judges to make me comfortable that they really do eliminate the chef(s) that had the worst food on that particular week's elimination challenge


Season 4 I think (yes that long). Also too lazy to Google it but I think it was Harold, Ilan, Hung, then Stephanie, Hosea, Mike Voltaggio, Kevin the guy from Rats in NJ, the redemption one with Richard Blais, then Paul last year.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

it was that long ago?

wow...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> it was that long ago?
> 
> wow...


Scary ain't it!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

this is season 10!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

robojerk said:


> It was Richard Blaize's season (not all stars). She won because he choked, as I have heard.


I felt so badly for Richard that day. He totally knew that he blew it. I was happy when he came back on an all-stars season and won.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

sharkster said:


> I felt so badly for Richard that day. He totally knew that he blew it. I was happy when he came back on an all-stars season and won.


Agreed.

We went to his Flip Burger Boutique over Christmas and it was everything I expected from him and more.

Would have loved to have met him and wish we could have gone on Top Chef:The Cruise in April, but it's not gonna happen .


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

So at the end of the last episode we had "congratulations Brooke, you were the best Chef you are advancing to the finale"

At the beginning of this episode "Here's Kristen, and we're going to have an elimination challenge!"

So did Brooke have double secret immunity?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Bravo billed the last episode as "part 1" of the finale, so technically to them it was the finale. Kind of dumb to call the next to last episode the finale, though.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Bravo billed the last episode as "part 1" of the finale, so technically to them it was the finale. Kind of dumb to call the next to last episode the finale, though.


Good point. So they didn't lie, they're just idiots


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

the "finale" is in two parts. But the second part is the ACTUAL finale.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

It's the final finale finally?


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Good ending. Really happy for Kristen, though would have had no problem with Brooke winning. I am not sure I like the best 3 out 5 format, since we didn't see them make 5th dish, would have preferred the Chopped format, with the evaluation of all 5 courses. But oh well. I think Kristen picked better sous-chefs, Brooke's were too much of a distraction.

And I would add - the format in general was terrible. I assumed Kristen won by how much time was left on the recording.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The format of the finale didn't work well with TV. The last round had no drama to it if you happen to be watching the clock, or notice the recording on the DVR is nearing the end.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yikes, that was rough. Bad timing, awkward interviews with the finalists' families, tons of filler. I remember when a Top Chef finale used to focus on the food; the general lack of distraction is actually what I like best about the show. Boo hiss.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Didn't like the Iron Chef meets dancing with the stars format for the finale at all. It cheapens the show and they need to lose it right away! It was nice that both chefs that I viewed as the best of the season made it to the finale. I'm happy with who won and would have been equally happy had it gone the other way. Looking at the champions table reminded me just how rarely the "best chef" does win.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Kristen was my pick from the beginning, but they are both outstanding so either way was good. I wish they both could have won.

I was laughing my butt off at the way things went - at minute 49 they would be starting the judging for course #4. No way was there time for a course #5, so we already knew who won.

I didn't like the format either. That was just strange. Also, when they did the 'what have the other nine been up to' filler piece I knew we weren't going to go 5 rounds. The whole thing felt odd.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

What a boring finale and an awful format.  

And would it have mattered if they didn't finish the plates for the audience? Seemed like the judges plates were the only important ones so why should they waste time on them? 

I'm fine with the result, but hated the episode.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Add me to teh list who're happy that Kristin won. I was hoping for her to win from the start. I would not have minded if Brooke had won, and I think I'm going to wait a couple of weeks before my GF and I head to Hudson House and Tripel for a couple of date nights.

We also need to try Craft. Any other TC places in So Cal for us to go to?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Ugh. I was recording this season but hadn't watched any of it. I made it 16 weeks without getting any spoilers until the day of the finale when TVGuide posted a headline asking which of the two ladies would win. Oh well, I guess they saved me 17 hours of tv watching. There's always next year.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Did not like the format at all. I thought the "Kitchen Stadium" aspect was going to be bad enough. But no. They topped that with the judges table after EACH DISH. Lame lame lame. They didn't even cook their full meal!! Lame. Lame. Lame.


That said, I was OK with Kristin winning. Yes, I am not a big LCK fan, but Kristin lasted a pretty long time in the normal competition. And then took care of business in LCK. 
(I was pulling for Brooke.)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

That sucked. Whoever was responsible for picking that format should be fired. 

For the finale, each chef should be responsible for everything that goes out--not a sous chef. They shouldn't be cooking for 150 people. At the very least the judges votes should all come at the very end like in Iron Chef. 

I'm okay with Kristin winning but preferred Brooke. 

When is the next season?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Everything that Jen said.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Another who despised the format. I would have been happy either way, or even with Sheldon for that matter. I would gladly eat either Brooke or Kristen's food.


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks like the format of the finale won't be happening again.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Agree with what everyone has said about the format of the finale, and am glad that Tom got the message.

Jen said that she wanted this win to prove to herself that her many wins during the season weren't just because Kristen left so early. She's a great chef, but there's no doubt in my mind that she would've had far fewer 'wins' had Kristen still been there throughout the rest of the competition.

eta: I meant Brooke (not Jen).


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

deli99 said:


> Looks like the format of the finale won't be happening again.


:up:


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Add me to the camp that didn't like the format of the finale.

Perhaps if they'd have left the judging to the end, it could have been better. I also think that the pressure of cooking for a table of six or eight would be better than for 160 people!

Glad Kristen was able to get redemption. After all, she was the only one booted off because of her integrity rather than a lack of cooking skills.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't like the whole "Last Chance Kitchen" thing. I think the ones who survived the whole way should be the last 2 standing.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

for the record, I believe they were cooking for 38 people. I heard that number at least 3 times during the episode...not a 160. That being said...the finale format was horrible.

We had 10 minutes left and I could tell by the "score" who was going to win just because there wasn't enough time left to show anymore courses.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

pmyers said:


> for the record, I believe they were cooking for 38 people. I heard that number at least 3 times during the episode...not a 160. That being said...the finale format was horrible.
> 
> We had 10 minutes left and I could tell by the "score" who was going to win just because there wasn't enough time left to show anymore courses.


From Gayle Simmon's blog at http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/blogs/gail-simmons/gail-simmons-kristen-has-that-magic



> Usually, our chefs cook for a table of anywhere from eight to 20, but this year they were cooking for 160, an enormous task.


so I think the 160 is accurate. I still don't understand why they had them cook for everyone since the audience didn't have any input into the voting. Their food could have been a hot mess, but if the judges were fed good plates, it wouldn't have mattered in the judging.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

If true, 160 would be absolutly stupid! Nothing would be hot, crisp, or together by the time you got all of them plated. The pure amount of food needed to do so would be huge. To me...it didn't look like 160 servings.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I really felt bad for Brooke. I like Kristen but it just does not seem right that someone that gets eliminated can swoop in at the last minute and compete for the win. Kristen should not have gone when she did and I think the show knew that. Sheldon seems like a nice person but I have a real aversion to guys who wear those skullcaps...to me they look so sweaty and nasty but that's my problem. Hated, hated, hated the finale format.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I've just gotten around to reading the blogs. I didn't realize in the finale that Brooke and Kristen were both _required_ to use scallops in the 2nd course and red snapper in the 4th course. They didn't have a choice. Was this mentioned at all during the episode on tv? If it was, I don't remember it. It wasn't coincidence they were using the same protein.

Gail's blog states they were cooking for 160, but it didn't look like that to me. Look at the dishes as they were being plated. They didn't even have room to plate near that many dishes. It looked nearer to 40 plates, max. I seem to remember hearing a number around 40, too, probably before Kristen said that she'd only been cooking for ten people for the past two years, but either way, 40 or 160 was more than she was accustomed to.

Maybe I should watch the episode again and pay closer attention. 

[edit] I too hated the format. I am glad that Kristen won. I thought she was unfairly booted when Josie should have gotten chopped instead.

On further thought, it is possible they plated for the judges, past winners and families at one time, and then plated up three more rounds of 40 plates for the rest of the diners, and this was just edited out.

One blog (Hugh's) mentioned they got live, in-the-shell scallops for round two. I don't remember see anybody shuck (or whatever it is called for scallops) the scallops.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

justen_m said:


> One blog (Hugh's) mentioned they got live, in-the-shell scallops for round two. I don't remember see anybody shuck (or whatever it is called for scallops) the scallops.


I thought I recalled seeing a brief scene/shot of someone from one of the two teams shucking a scallop. But I don't have it on the TiVo anymore to re-watch.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Re-watching... Apparently I wasn't paying close enough attention to the details on my first viewing...

Padma states less than one minute in that the chefs are preparing five courses for 160 diners plus the judges.

A few minutes later, Brooke states that they must use scallops for the 2nd course and red snapper for the 4th.

[edit] At 14 minutes Kuniko (team Brooke), and then Sheldon (team Kristen), are dealing with the scallops.

I really must have been sleeping the first time I watched this episode.

I've been watching them plate. The most plates I've seen on screen at once has been 48 or so. I counted and extrapolated to account for those off camera. Unless there were whole tables that I couldn't see.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I was pulling for Brooke but wasn't sad to see Kristen win. It does bug me when someone who was eliminated comes back and wins, though. Maybe if Last Chance Kitchen were a part of the show, I would have been more invested in Kristen.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Tracy said:


> ...Maybe if Last Chance Kitchen were a part of the show, I would have been more invested in Kristen.


I agree with this. By putting it on the web we (the people who don't watch LCK) don't get a sense of how much butt Kristen supposedly kicked and earned her spot back. AFAIK she could have gotten lucky against some bad chefs and lucked backed into the show.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm happy Kristen won, but like everyone else, hated the format. I haven't seen anyone post anywhere that they LIKED the format. And yeah, we knew after the 3rd course that Kristen was winning, because there was no time left for anything else. And way too much filler.

I think we watched the whole show in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I liked the idea of the format, but the execution was horrible. Even the filler was poor and didn't give us any useful information about the contestants like it normally does.


----------



## jbiggs19 (Feb 1, 2007)

Was bummed Sheldon didnt get to the final final and the new format was ok. Kinda cool Iron Chef style but did lack the polished editing.


----------

